# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  گرفتن دیپلم مجدد قبل از فارغ التحصیلی سال چهارم امکان پذیر است یا خیر؟

## Mohandes H

سلام به همه ی دوستان؛امیدوارم روز و روزگار برشما خوش باشه.
بنده خرداد 93 دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم اما معدلم 14 شد.
خرداد امسال فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو قبول نشدم ومتاسفانه به خاطر یه سری مشکلات شهریور نتونستم برم امتحان بدم و واسه همین الان هنوز سال چهارم رو تموم نکردم.
از یه طرف توسط یکی از دوستان با این سایت آشنا شدم و فهمیدم که میتونم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم.
حالا سوال من اینه که آیا میتونم بدون داشتن مدرک فارغ التحصیلی سال چهارم دی ماه دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و خرداد 95 هم فیزیک سال چهارم رو پاس کنم؟
ممنون میشم اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعی داره بگه.
راستی من ساکن اصفهانم.(گفتم شاید لازم بشه؛چون مسئولای آموزش و پرورش هرشهری یه قری سر بچه های مردم میان)

----------


## Mohandes H

دوستان لطفا جواب بدید.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام به همه ی دوستان؛امیدوارم روز و روزگار برشما خوش باشه.
> بنده خرداد 93 دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم اما معدلم 14 شد.
> خرداد امسال فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو قبول نشدم ومتاسفانه به خاطر یه سری مشکلات شهریور نتونستم برم امتحان بدم و واسه همین الان هنوز سال چهارم رو تموم نکردم.
> از یه طرف توسط یکی از دوستان با این سایت آشنا شدم و فهمیدم که میتونم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم.
> حالا سوال من اینه که آیا میتونم بدون داشتن مدرک فارغ التحصیلی سال چهارم دی ماه دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و خرداد 95 هم فیزیک سال چهارم رو پاس کنم؟
> ممنون میشم اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعی داره بگه.
> راستی من ساکن اصفهانم.(گفتم شاید لازم بشه؛چون مسئولای آموزش و پرورش هرشهری یه قری سر بچه های مردم میان)


نه مشکلی نیست.چون برای تطبیق فقط مدرک دیپلم رو میخان.ولی پیش دانشگاهیت رو حتما باید بگیری.شرایط دیپلم مجددم *اینجا* بخون

----------


## Mohandes H

خیلی ممنون بابت جوابت.

----------


## meh.75

> نه مشکلی نیست.چون برای تطبیق فقط مدرک دیپلم رو میخان.ولی پیش دانشگاهیت رو حتما باید بگیری.شرایط دیپلم مجددم *اینجا* بخون


پیش دانشگاهی چه زمانی باید گرفت؟؟

----------


## artim

> سلام به همه ی دوستان؛امیدوارم روز و روزگار برشما خوش باشه.
> بنده خرداد 93 دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم اما معدلم 14 شد.
> خرداد امسال فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو قبول نشدم ومتاسفانه به خاطر یه سری مشکلات شهریور نتونستم برم امتحان بدم و واسه همین الان هنوز سال چهارم رو تموم نکردم.
> از یه طرف توسط یکی از دوستان با این سایت آشنا شدم و فهمیدم که میتونم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم.
> حالا سوال من اینه که آیا میتونم بدون داشتن مدرک فارغ التحصیلی سال چهارم دی ماه دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و خرداد 95 هم فیزیک سال چهارم رو پاس کنم؟
> ممنون میشم اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعی داره بگه.
> راستی من ساکن اصفهانم.(گفتم شاید لازم بشه؛چون مسئولای آموزش و پرورش هرشهری یه قری سر بچه های مردم میان)



اره میشه مشکلی نیست برا 95 اگه میخوای تا دی امسال باید بگیری

----------


## artim

> پیش دانشگاهی چه زمانی باید گرفت؟؟


دی امسال میشه

----------


## khaan

اگر معافیت یا پایان خدمت داشته باشی هر زمان که بخوای میتونی بگیریو هیچ محدودیتی نیست.
ولی اگه نداشته باشی حتما باید سال چهارم رو تموم کنی و در اون فرجه یک ساله برای ارسال دفترچه اقدام کنی.
البته بسیاری از شهرها اداره آموزش پرورششون از این مساله اطلاع ندارن و دلخواه خودشون عمل میکنن بعضی شهرها میگن میشه بعضی ها میگن نمیشه.

----------


## meh.75

*منم چند تا درسارو مردود شدم،شهریورم به امتحانا نرفتم.یعنی اگه بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و برا کنکور95 استفاده کنم باید دی پیش دانشگاهیو پاس** کنم؟؟اگه درس های پیشو بذارم واسه خرداد95مشکلی پیش میاد؟؟*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> پیش دانشگاهی چه زمانی باید گرفت؟؟


تا قبل از ثبت نام در دانشگاه.یعنی تا شهریور سالی که کنکور میدی

----------

